# Help changing desktop case



## rebús (Jan 18, 2010)

While i do have some computer knowledge, its extremely limited to the point where things stop being common sense, and i have no idea how to go about this due to different power outlets and everything.

I would therefore be greatful for help with this 

I currently have a HP Pavilion Slimline, and with it comes my graphics card being an ATI radeon HD 2400. However due to the size of this case, it makes it impossible to change anything within as its too compact. I'm wanting to replace this graphics card with an Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT, as i'm finding the current graphics card is too slow for what i need.

However the problem comes when i try and swap them over, the case is too small to fit the graphics card in along with everything else unless i wanted to have a computer with its guts hanging out.

Anyone be able to tell me what kind of case i can get for a decent-ish price? i'm not wanting to spend much on this since i'm a little annoyed already i can't actually fit the card in.

Thanks very much


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I am afraid to tell you that your motherboard will probably not fit in a new case, usually those tend to be proprietary. 

What is the model number of your hp?


----------



## rebús (Jan 18, 2010)

i'm not too sure, where would i be able to find this?
Nothing obviously visible on the case and nothing in dxdiag =(


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I am about 90% positive your motherboard wont fit in a new case.

But you can always try to mod the new case to fit the motherboard..More trouble than its worth imo.

How old is your pc?

Include specs

cpu
ram
psu
hd


----------



## blackwidow10 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi. if your case is too small i am asuming the 8600gt is too tall to fit? if so you can buy what's known as a half card. which is meant for smaller cases. this maybe something to look into


----------



## rebús (Jan 18, 2010)

I got it a few years ago, perhaps 2 or 3 i don't completely remember. 

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.2Ghz
2Gb RAM
No idea what the PSU is
460gb HDD

When i get a chance i'll crack open the case and see if i can find the PSU written on it or something.

the 8600GT isn't too tall, its just too long =( If i'd have to get another card i think i'll leave it, since i just want to use up what i've got at the moment


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Might be better to wait...save the money and build yourself a new computer,

They do sell low profile cards...if you decide to go that route

But keep in mind you will probably have to replace the powersupply...being that its not a standard atx case...finding one will be difficult


----------



## rebús (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok. Thanks for all your advice, i think i'll do that then


----------

